# Metatropin HGH



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anyone got feed back on these I know there just re labelled generic prob?

Has anyone tried them or able to compare them to some other label like kigs or rips?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump

Mate just been offered some


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they will be some type of generic GH how good they are i am not sure, i know of some who are using them but it is to early to give an opinion.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> they will be some type of generic GH how good they are i am not sure, i know of some who are using them but it is to early to give an opinion.


Cheers pal, they look decent enough but that could mean bugger all.

He said he'll give it a try and I'll report back at a later date on what his feedback is


----------

